# Scenes from the Middle East & North Africa



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sidi bu Said - Tunisia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_sadie/310190867/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlastras/5123940201/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lele290181/5993598066/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lele290181/5993594992/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lele290181/5993583994/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/guillemcostas/2907048511/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Byblos, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jinxsi/5674500182/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jinxsi/5674450158/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jinxsi/6134318770/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/simu/3833968141/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zbychur/5354944422/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zbychur/5354945484/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/2978156448/in/photostream/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ All Alexandria photos taken from SSC


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Syria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rayanazhari/5538687806/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/lloydleecheong/5519772574/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jharman/5598280647/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/galoet/4169096165/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffwerner/6897782/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4976817350/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*"Dead Cities", Syria (Late Antiquity/Byzantine Era)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stiast/5934416269/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5192075160/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfphotos/5163322965/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/itfcfan/68682593/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danbrooke/4488193704/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danbrooke/4488206244/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/itfcfan/76879321/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Deir al Qamar, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_richard/6353318067/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_richard/6353392669/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejooo/5387029656/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_richard/6353428745/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skvadim/5763867289/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204071280/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3343193535/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Oman*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-anoto/5083291347/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdpsp/2818000366/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdpsp/2923371207/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/presbi/3525703837/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandremartinphoto/5691140031/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmarkle/220294736/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/abufaiqa/6411468543/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahraw52/6661180329/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kcrow/4147747088/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419821546/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6057783737/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eissaphotos/3341529585/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoonabar/3138718239/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots....


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bcherri, Lebanon*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*UNESCO World Heritage Site Hagar/Mada'en Saleh, Saudi Arabia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6606618151/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6995984461/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/4989487582/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5696144826/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jammievallado/6336763702/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/umar/4913689798/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Linguini


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

...


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

....


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

.....


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

edit


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Gemmayze, Beirut, Lebanon II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1435024303/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kleiske/5408588834/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/francoisbacha/5251160502/










http://thisisbeirut.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/gemmayzepink.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Gilan, Iran*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfeiz/410331692/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/shapourbahrami/354924377/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5004671308/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5003969743/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncorneredmarket/6894979063/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_box/5856622940/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardabili/7408249378/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncorneredmarket/6890061255/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardabili/7009149031/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Moved to page 2 ------>

*Gemmayze, Beirut, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/galibertolivier/5696300137/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077113923/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kngfu/2853195543/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahglidden/5439641037/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1257812917/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/saidkassem/6807241700/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmuchmore/4628831741/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5764991485/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sidi Fredj, Algiers, Algeria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoufree/4521212279/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannkan/3974622252/










http://cache.virtualtourist.com/4/3901620-Sidi_Fredj_by_Jelena_Algiers.jpg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/abdouw/1790526724/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3580554165/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6566480909/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bardo Palace/Museum, Tunisia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/weetoon/3669167486/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chococliff/4607954520/










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bardo_Palace_external_door.JPG










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hisgett/2696701904/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zkeeper/3230954357/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinhard_schuldt/5190907664/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/georg-erber/2719333501/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/todorkamenov/446212563/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/georg-erber/2720226238/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/farbspiel/4903977383/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Libya I*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripli, Libya II*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ Images taken from SSC


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Socotra Island, Yemen*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Socotra_satview.jpg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevedaveydotcom/5508440745/










http://socotraexplorer.com/gallery/










http://socotratours.wordpress.com/best/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4837333516/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/radahann/4845492217/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sadaiche/4950013416/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2287401745/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Socotra, Yemen II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2287428795/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/masilko/2126774741/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4132851163/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciccillapriscilla/1550749727/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/naikotan/3264338856/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Essaouira, Morocco* 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/giggleswick/1399040554/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/francoismunier/5695944014/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3781910798/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3781864306/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/francoismunier/5695939108/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/francoismunier/5695370035/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindadevolder/7320837048/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/231222859/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Abdeen Palace, Cairo, Egypt. Seat of the exiled Egyptian royal family.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2466933979/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4732301705/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2714853252/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4536048422/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2467758894/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4732916242/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Krak des Chevaliers, Syria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/suepowell/4694352680/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/watchsmart/1457717483/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_avis/4428643715/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorotron/5683946157/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

edit


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*modern Art Museum, Tel Aviv*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stwodio/6501798429/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/merezha/6858712569/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*The beautiful & surreal Agriculture Museum in Cairo, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5467887516/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487672610/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487077753/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdseyeview/4459389021/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487078629/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487077351/in/set-72157626045430815










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487671906/in/set-72157626045430815










http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedermansky/5487077227/in/set-72157626045430815


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Aleppo, Syria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sourig/2689825634/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*KAUST, Saudi Arabia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/foksch/5978150034/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Aswan, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawson_christopher/5445340530/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*St. Stephanos Monastery, Iran*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/peteshep/5258487827/in/photostream/]


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

--->


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yas, Abu Dhabi, UAE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yasmarinacircuit/6714177901/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ceramic Museum, Tehran, Iran. Renovated by Hans Hollein.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpeymani/5979363368/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonior/3530014778/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hamedan, Iran*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dynamosquito/3992613244/in/photostream


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

great pics, love the abu dhabi race track


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mohamed Ali Mosque, Cairo, Egypt*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3310748222/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Six Senses Hotel, Oman*









http://www.yadig.com/OM/Muscat/Hotels/Six-Senses-Zighy-Bay-Muscat/2883


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanceprojects/3155463083/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*The gates of Sana'a, Yemen *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanigma/4614141683/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Salalah, Oman*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shark-shanfari/4401762902/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6705061317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swelling/7070828237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkurittu/6779174692/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Kuwait*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3325724450/









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5599221972_47b8d3f486_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Baalbak, Lebanon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5817829908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/astrologue63/5172507872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigermilk96/5226159920/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/astrologue63/5173676183/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Museum of Islamic Art, Doha, Qatar*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7502148670/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Najaf, Iraq*


----------



## Shems71 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Algiers - Algeria*

Photos of my trip in December 2011









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari









By iskandari


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

fantastic photos, thanks a lot!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Constantine | The City of Suspended Bridges | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeuszsendzimir/5843285408/













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/eesti/6679381797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Oran | Algeria*









































































SSC Algeria


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Medieval Muiz Street, Cairo, Egypt.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3966620356/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3966614578/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3966609334/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3966611512/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3965826765/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3966600516/in/photostream/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Oman*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wadi_Shab_(14).jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Béjaïa, Algeria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/turquoise/231662884/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragontales/285898477/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadtir/4888287263/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/turquoise/2297623171/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/turquoise/2216484847/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Djerba, Tunisa*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/imaxandco/6905599188/

^^ *El Ghriba Synagogue, one of the oldest in the world*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/472837394/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/iancowe/3431068951/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlakp/2624219547/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlakp/2625058994/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hatra, Iraq*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323382730/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323383332/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323382990/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323383934/in/photostream/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*










From SSC


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco
*


Morcedes said:


>


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hatra, Iraq II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323384698/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7323383596/in/photostream/]


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*



Ighilghili said:


>


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Feel free to comment


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Chefchaouen, Morocco*










http://www.pbase.com/hmssusan/profile










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neiljs/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neiljs/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice pics KWT.


----------



## 3bdul3ziz (May 18, 2012)

Amazing collection KWT, thanks for sharing


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

KWT said:


> *Kuwait City, Kuwait*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really impressive...:cheers:


----------



## Genbank (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible :applause:


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bejaïa, Algeria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5835509043/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

KWT said:


> *Bejaïa, Algeria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cherchell, not Béjaïa.


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yemen*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_daniela/892153276/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/heabani/138575768/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_daniela/891316947/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/heabani/136402933/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Monasteries in Egypt*



KWT said:


> *Egypt*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cedars of Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanilondon/2833198145/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Saudi Arabia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6291635123/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5696284170/in/set-72157594570873628










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6291617829/in/set-72157594570873628


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Lebanon*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Lebanon II*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Lebanon III*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mount Damavand, Iran*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sima__saeed/178869817/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2585492996/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Petra, Jordan*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-yunker/2544265998/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/4591387372/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/farahzahhar/1360853763/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/4591386376/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/azwegers/6737064989/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8138949034/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Petra, Jordan II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/robinh00d/6927293853/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/robinh00d/6927263585/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/robinh00d/6781130930/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Zayed Bridge, Abu Dhabi by Zaha Hadid*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahmzee/7573098646/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dooda/5444328283/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohannad_khatib/7155575217/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldlover/2186032999/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/5221425997/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jussyte/8108539426/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hibr/5407200584/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lebanon II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianaluciana/2909858366/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianaluciana/2909855946/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianaluciana/2909004655/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/baalbeki/3332080936/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3726288228/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsop/4285858000/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/3725479005/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilles_boustany/4580432981/sizes/l/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Algiers*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldeyankee/5073245670/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lebanon III*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/astrologue63/5155168758/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/astrologue63/5155186700/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gomezpaz/8121435213/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skvadim/5764415954/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gomezpaz/8121492615/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fouadgm/4266090674/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/loulia/210672529/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gomezpaz/8121457305/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Grand Synagogue of Alexandria, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/turkmenbashy69/3687163673/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftyfeet/1878424568/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftyfeet/1878442924/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Meknès, Morocco*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenpendleton/2251735844/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/romberger/735049014/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhitmrb/4385725831/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmenicucci/5063089594/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

**


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

***


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

****


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Winter Palace, Luxor, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/timrich26/6468830621/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sturbott/5932672583/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6108869635/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/monanesje/5653329857/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogiernieuwendijk/7563837314/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelive/5051273205/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luxor, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zakcq/87052709/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelive/5051273095/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographybyjames/6556177213/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/4333797613/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/4333801707/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/4333802549/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/4333803065/in/photostream/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yazd, Iran*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/snooksy/4367891525/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/daramul/5204975050/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/daramul/5204974106/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarmeloncom/6265649297/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yazd, Iran II*





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjb22222222/3077110775/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gballardice/7688336196/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2868030232/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Persepolis, Iran*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegadd/1674644320/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegadd/1673046849/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegadd/1673817781/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Persepolis, Iran*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6117/6266123446_097645dec3_b.jpg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoll/2370924988/










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3179/3102630526_def6ba9a72_z.jpg?zz=1










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoll/2370068671/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoll/2370068657/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Gonna be gone for a bit, so I'm inundating you with pics. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jerusalem (taken from SSC)*


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

My eyes thank this thread. Beautiful shots indeed.


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Libya*


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tripoli, Libya II*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/7108929827/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhett/4726244496/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/h4ppy/139640194/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sabratha, Libya*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6962854602/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegadd/289879863/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpe_feline/536718439/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/6962885318/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/abmaster/6884258991/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikrotom/6506705961/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8171477204/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgaaos11/6100530362/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jumblatt Palace, Chouf, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ispencer/2270032738/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fogline/3060734070/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fogline/3059907711/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Beiteddine Palace, Lebanon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/melissa_photos/7515675/


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6765632465/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6670328339/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashgupta/7578814336/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome photos...:cheers:


----------



## ihijazi (Nov 20, 2012)

*Dubai*










http://www.snaptoshop.com


----------

